# Time frame For NSW 190 VISA



## joms (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi MarkNortham,

I completed medical test and submitted pcc on 5th of Aug 2013.Hospital confirmed that the test results were sent on 9th Aug (Normal).Can you please let me know how many days\weeks it will take to grant my NSW 190 VISA.

Thanks and Regards,
Joms


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joms -

Wish I could tell you, but NSW Skilled Migration as well as DIAC don't give any firm estimates, much less commitments, as to how much time they will take to process any application. Was your occupation one of the ones that was included in the sponsorship halt ordered by DIAC on 5 August 2013? (see related thread here for that list).

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## joms (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes Mark,Mine is also come under 'Developer Programmer' category.But i received an invitation on 29th july.I applied for visa on 2nd Aug and completed all the other formalities by 5th Aug.So I am confused what would be the fate of my application.

Thanks and Regards,
Joms


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Joms -

Now I understand - you are very fortunate to have received an invitation for this occupation, given the halt on sponsorships only days later.

The sponsorship halt should not affect your situation in any way, as you already received an invitation to apply for a visa from DIAC. Now you just have to wait for the normal sc190 processing to take place, which typically can take anywhere from 3 to 9 months.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## joms (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok,Thanks a Lot Mark !.

Thanks and Regards,
Joms


----------



## zaw005 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Mark, I read on the DIAC website that sc190 processing time is up to 5 weeks. They also mentioned that for offshore applicants who received the 190 visa will be specified a date to come to Australia. What I would like to know is how many days will they give to prepare to come to Australia? Thank you so much.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Zaw -

Those times quoted on the DIAC website are guesses at best, and are not reflective of the amount of time I've seen these taking recently - I would make plans for a longer processing period (months, not weeks) if I were you, just in case.

They will generally provide a period of several months between the visa grant date and the must-enter-by date.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## allenwaynw (Apr 9, 2014)

it depends on your nationality.

if you are from indea, china, or other asian countries, it takes at lease 6 months, and up to 1 year.(onshore)

if you are from europe like france, it takes only 4 months.(onshore)


----------



## joms (Aug 24, 2013)

*My Spuse VISA*

Hi Mark,

Thank you for your valuable sugestions on my previous thread.

My Current situation is,I recieved 190 NSW sponsored VISA .After trying for a job in NSW for almost 7 months ,I got a job in QLD and I'm working here since almost an year .I used to update NSW Trade and Investment about my work situation.
Now I'm getting married and I need to get my spouse VISA soon .But I have below queries,
1)Is there is any chance my work location will impact my spouse VISA application?
2)What kind of proof I need to produce to get my spouse VISA and how much time it will take to get processed.

Please clarify above situation.

Thanks and Regards,
Jo


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 14, 2015)

joms said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thank you for your valuable sugestions on my previous thread.
> 
> ...


Hi.. You are in which field?


----------



## AussieToB (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Mark,

I submitted my EOI under visa class 190 on 20th Dec, 2015 under 263311 Code for NSW (55+5).

Can you guess how long I have to wait before I get an invite? Are there such trends listed somewhere for NSW or other states ?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi AussieToB -

Very hard to predict - have seen anything from a few days to several weeks, sometimes 1-2 months.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam



AussieToB said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I submitted my EOI under visa class 190 on 20th Dec, 2015 under 263311 Code for NSW (55+5).
> 
> Can you guess how long I have to wait before I get an invite? Are there such trends listed somewhere for NSW or other states ?


----------

